# FUMC Vs Shalamar



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

Will FUMC follow 50:50 quota system for boys and girls or not.
Shalamar is following.
Which one is better and why?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

If u live in islamabad than fumc and if in lhr than shalamar. hospital of fumc is better while studywise shalamar is better


----------



## Katniss (Sep 21, 2014)

FUMC isn't following the 50-50 quota.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

In prospectus I found that fumc is following module integrated system and it is internationally recognized.
I don't know about Smdc which system they follow but I know they are affiliated with uhs and fumc with foundation.
Fee and hostel charges are higher in fumc.
On FAIMER search I couldn't found shalamar
https://imed.faimer.org/
So masterH should answer and clear that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Both colleges afilated with pmdpmdc are internationally recognized shalamar and uhs didnot follow module integrated system it is only followed by fumc shifa and aga khan and it is the bestand internationally recognized system uptodate for medical schools

- - - Updated - - -
all Uhs affilated institute are in the list famier


----------



## umerBT (Apr 5, 2014)

Does anyone know when are the application forms gonna be available from FUMC and when is the admission process gonna start.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

31 October 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabia123 (Sep 6, 2014)

Application forms can be downloaded from the website as well,right?


----------



## Rifz (Oct 19, 2014)

Admission forms are available on the website and can be downloaded.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

I confirmed from admission office of FUMC that they are going to implement 50:50 rule in this year admission.
If some one has doubt about
Plz call
00 92 51 5788171


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rifz (Oct 19, 2014)

This should not be true its totally unfair to those with high merits.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

I also feel if quota system is not implemented in government sector for which it is constituted then it is not needed in private sector because the private graduates pay heavy fee for degree, actually they purchase degree, so all seats in a private college should be on open merit.
Government should make laws for public sector colleges in which it invests and in private sector government imply withholding tax 5% of the fee.
And laptops are distributed in public sector only by cm.
Gunda gard pakistan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rifz (Oct 19, 2014)

Exactly i totally agree with your point. If its necessary to introduce quota then it should be implemented in govt colleges not in private.


----------



## Katniss (Sep 21, 2014)

nouman javed said:


> I confirmed from admission office of FUMC that they are going to implement 50:50 rule in this year admission.
> If some one has doubt about
> Plz call
> 00 92 51 5788171


Well congrats then, you're definitely in if quota is implemented. While I'll have to go for Riphah or IMDC. I don't see the point though of implementing it to private colleges. Some guy with a lower aggregate than mine will be going to a better college, while we pay the same. -_-

- - - Updated - - -

So FUMC will be following this rule and so will Shalamar, Wah and CMH, right? They all follow the rule by PMDC of not advertising for admissions before the merit list is out.


----------



## rabia123 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hey , if the 50-50 system is implemented , what do you people think with 84.58% aggregate will it be difficult to get into FUMC ?


----------



## Katniss (Sep 21, 2014)

rabia123 said:


> Hey , if the 50-50 system is implemented , what do you people think with 84.58% aggregate will it be difficult to get into FUMC ?


Girls' merit will probably be 84+. I have 83.8% and not keeping my hopes high for FUMC.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

Girls you should also call in admission office for qouta system information!
Mostly call operators know nothing about new policy and different operators say differently!
So don't believe in it.
And ask about it to fumc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

I mean some high official in fumc!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rifz (Oct 19, 2014)

I called FUMC today to inquire about quota rule but no one answered.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

They didn't pick your call or they remaind quiet on your question?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rifz (Oct 19, 2014)

No one answered my call. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## rabia123 (Sep 6, 2014)

nouman are you sure they are going to implement that??


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

I got information from admission office about quota on phone call. And provided number for you people so that you may confirm. 
I had bad experience with biserwp, I called them on phone, they said you can't sit for any fsc exam after improvement and I emphasised even not for composite fsc and again reply was same, you can't take composite fsc exam.
AND now I know that I could sit for comp. fsc exam and they ruined my 1year. The call operators usually have little knowledge. So plz confirm about fumc from some high official in the that institute.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabia123 (Sep 6, 2014)

nouman javed said:


> I got information from admission office about quota on phone call. And provided number for you people so that you may confirm.
> I had bad experience with biserwp, I called them on phone, they said you can't sit for any fsc exam after improvement and I emphasised even not for composite fsc and again reply was same, you can't take composite fsc exam.
> AND now I know that I could sit for comp. fsc exam and they ruined my 1year. The call operators usually have little knowledge. So plz confirm about fumc from some high official in the that institute.
> 
> ...


Alright ..


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

husnain1 said:


> If u live in islamabad than fumc and if in lhr than shalamar. hospital of fumc is better while studywise shalamar is better


Indeed, the studies at Shalamar are better, but another interesting you all should know is that while, FUMC is affiliated with Fauji Foundation Hospital, Rawalpindi, Shalamar Medical & Dental College is affiliated with Fauji Foundation Hospital, Lahore and, Shalamar Hospital as well. Shalamar Hospital is the oldest private hospital of Lahore.  And, both Shalamar Hospital and Fauji Foundation treat maximum number of patients free of cost or at very low rates, making Shalamar, the private medical college with the highest number of patients for medical education purpose.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

rabia123 said:


> Alright ..


I've heard the rumour too, that they might be implementing the 50/50 thingy from the upcoming year, however it is not confirmed, just apply n keep up the hope, you'll probably get in at around 83/84 pct merit. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dr. Paracetamol (Nov 13, 2014)

What do you guys think about Shifa? Shifa or Fumc?


----------



## Bilal.shah (Nov 5, 2014)

Dr. Paracetamol said:


> What do you guys think about Shifa? Shifa or Fumc?


Shifa has already closed admissions, are you selected? 
As for your question, FUMC by miles. Fumc has very bright students filtered by the uhs test. Besides, the most important thing that prevented be from joining Shifa is clinical side. The last 3 years are all clinical, little theory. And if u dont do good during mbbs, you will not only be humiliated during housejob but also fired in many cases.
So if you want to land a respectable housejob, FUMC is preferable. And I know a lot friends who passed USMLE from fumc education.


----------



## Dr. Paracetamol (Nov 13, 2014)

Bilal.shah said:


> Shifa has already closed admissions, are you selected?
> As for your question, FUMC by miles. Fumc has very bright students filtered by the uhs test. Besides, the most important thing that prevented be from joining Shifa is clinical side. The last 3 years are all clinical, little theory. And if u dont do good during mbbs, you will not only be humiliated during housejob but also fired in many cases.
> So if you want to land a respectable housejob, FUMC is preferable. And I know a lot friends who passed USMLE from fumc education.


That's what I have been thinking as well. I have talked to some medical students and my teachers and most of them said the same about clinicals in private medical colleges. But the thing that's confusing me is that I have talked to a couple of doctors as well (2-3 doctors) and all of them were quite experienced. And what they said was that as long as a college has an attached hospital there is nothing to worry about and the experience you'll gain there will be adequate to become a good Doctor.

I'll be applying next year. I am in 2nd year right now, was just gathering information about private colleges, in case I could not make it to UHS. What about you? Where did you get selected? Or are you studying in a medial college?


----------

